#  > فروشگاه سایت >  > فروشگاه آقای صابری >  >  نیازمند آی سی STK350-000 یا STK350-030

## poorya69

سلام 
ازین مدل آی سی دارین :

STK350-000 
یا
STK350-030

15 پایه 

آکبند و یا استوک سالم

----------

*abady*,*صابری*

----------


## صابری

سلام. متاسفانه گیر نمیاد.

----------

